# Vw Gol LS 1986 (Brasilian)



## nicolaaash (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm Nicolas, I'm from Paraguay, I want to introduce the car I had and share photos of it, because there are few for my country, I will go posting since I had and all that changed. 

I forgot to mention, has a 1600 engine carburetor AP webber double throat factory

Regards.


























































Later coming new wheels, 13x7









https://scontent-gru1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-0/1902768_10202723125672074_28888785_n.jpg?
efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=83d5a9755eb88e35631ec150566ecf7a&oe=56338EC1

















































Accesories Found










New Tires, for streetch 155/70R13


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!

I have visited Brazil, Argentina and Uraguay to see cars, but not Paraguay yet. It's cool to see some things from there! :thumbup:


----------



## nicolaaash (Jun 16, 2015)

the brit said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I have visited Brazil, Argentina and Uraguay to see cars, but not Paraguay yet. It's cool to see some things from there! :thumbup:


You call me when he comes over here that will be well received, we have many volkswagen over here.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

All of these south american Gols are so tastefully done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nicolaaash (Jun 16, 2015)

Unfortunately I had to sell it because of having or wanting another vw, now the current owner updated it to electronic injection and is still planning the car


----------

